

Human-readable regular expressions for PHP 5.3+ - mgherkins
https://github.com/gherkins/regexpbuilderphp

======
Kyoushu
I threw something similar together after sitting down with a regex-challenged
developer the other day.

[https://github.com/Kyoushu/RegexBuilder](https://github.com/Kyoushu/RegexBuilder)

